# GMC Acadia w/3 car seats



## BonMaman (Sep 25, 2005)

We're in need of a new baby ride for our family, and we're considering vans and SUVs. I like the GMC Acadia (though truth be told, I have yet to get in one







); a friend of mine with three little people in car seats has one and loves it.

Here's the thing... I hesitate to put the three car seats side by side in any vehicle because I am concerned that things might come to fisticuffs at times and someone would get injured. This would mean that my soon to be eldest would have to ride in the 3rd seat, and I don't know how he'll feel about that. My friend's lad is the same age as mine and he can buckle himself in (but not out), but my lad always wants me to do it.

Anyhow... the purpose of this thread is to get input on the Acadias from those who have them, especially those with similar set ups as we'll have, and to get input from folks who are balancing the 3 car seat set up in general. I'm just trying to get an idea of what to expect.

Thanks!


----------

